
Show HN: Broody – a testing ground for your startup’s wording - robertmerrill
https://broody.io
======
robertmerrill
My partner and I have launched a few products over the last decade or so, and
while we love design and development, launching is mostly writing. It’s
writing tag lines, descriptions, titles, tweets, emails, etc. and constantly
trying to communicate how your product solves a problem. But we’re not
writers, so this has always been a slow-going process of self doubt and best
guesses.

We built Broody to give entrepreneurs a place to test their startup’s
language, collect feedback from a preview audience, and discover wording that
works.

We'd love for you to try it and let us know what you think.

